

Techcrunch posts the FB video deck online: Good journalism? - gjsriv

Is it good journalism to publish confidential business deck?
======
mooism2
Depends. What do we learn from it?

~~~
gjsriv
Well getting your hand on some business document does not give the journalist
the right to put it in the public domain. I find this practice abysmal. So
much for news.

